# Moving to Albacete



## carlottab (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All, 

My husband has been offered a great opportunity to play basketball for a year in Albacete, I'm just wondering if anyone could help with any useful information as I have never been and not sure what to expect. We have a one year old son and have been told there are parks and play areas for children all over? I am going to start learning spanish as this is a must, but just wondering if anyone knows if Albacete is a nice place to live? and is there much to do? 

Any help would be massively appreciated, thank you Xxx


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Albacete is not touristic or attractive, but it has a small-town feel and is quite safe. Most people live in apartments, so children tend to play in urban parks or playgrounds. People are friendly and like to talk.

What are you interested in doing? Albacete has decent public libraries and basic municipal swimming pools, plus the occasional bullfight or traveling circus.

If you make five posts on this forum we can communicate via private messages if you like. I will try to answer any questions you have!



carlottab said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has been offered a great opportunity to play basketball for a year in Albacete, I'm just wondering if anyone could help with any useful information as I have never been and not sure what to expect. We have a one year old son and have been told there are parks and play areas for children all over? I am going to start learning spanish as this is a must, but just wondering if anyone knows if Albacete is a nice place to live? and is there much to do?
> 
> Any help would be massively appreciated, thank you Xxx


----------

